# New A+ certificate 700 series book?



## mason1800 (Sep 9, 2009)

So what's the status on these books. Mike Myers book have not been released yet or at least I cant find it anywhere. Are there any othe good self-study books around? Any help will be very appriciated.

I am looking for updated material only for the CompTIA A+ Certificate.

mason


----------

